# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Help!cách lắp thêm loa cho máy tính

## sangdv

các bro cho em hỏi tí tình hình là cái loa máy em nó có 1 loa to với 2 loa vệ tinh nhỏ hum trước thằng bạn em nó vứt thêm cho cái loa của nó bây giờ em muốn lắp thêm 2 cái loa nhỏ vào loa của em thì làm thế nào hả các bác#-o

----------


## newgyping

Bạn nối nó vào 2 múi dây ở cổng âm thanh là được mà

----------


## helloseo

bạn mua cái đầu chia cái jack âm thanh rồi nối 2 cái loa nhỏ vào cái jack đó

----------


## Nlseo01

nghe đề tài có vẻ chơi trội phải không cả nhà[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

